# dbus Fehler beim Anmelden in KDE-4.4.2 seit Update [solved]

## Randy Andy

Hi Mitstreiter,

brauch mal eure Hilfe, denn ich komm hier seit einiger Zeit mit dem ollen Laptop (PIII-500, mit 320MB RAM) für meine Frau nicht weiter.

Hab da zwei verschiedene KDE4 Versionstände drauf, einmal KDE-4.3.5 mit Kernel 2.6.32-r2 auf sda1, was "prima" läuft, und immer erst dann per rsync upgegradet wird, wenn Testversion zwei (auf sda2, mit kernel 2.6.33) zuverlässig upgedated wurde.

Beide Versionen arbeiten mit einer gemeinsamen home-partition auf sda3.

Seit dem update auf KDE Version 4.4.1 hab ich folgendes Problem: Nach dem einloggen per KDM erscheint ein Fehler-Fenster mit folgendem Inhalt:

```
Could not start D-Bus. Can you call qdbus?
```

Damit mach ich schon 'ne ganze Zeit rum, und zwischenzeitlich bin ich bei KDE-4.4.2, xorg-server 1.8, bzw. auf dem aktuellen system/world Stand von Heute angelangt (~x86 arch). Das Problem ist noch das gleiche. 

dbus und hal hab ich systemweit noch aktiviert, und ist auch noch im runlevel drin.

Wo kann ich da ansetzten?

Infos hier:

```

rc-status

Runlevel: default

 net.eth0                                                                                                                 [  started  ]

 dbus                                                                                                                     [  started  ]

 syslog-ng                                                                                                                [  started  ]

 ntpd                                                                                                                     [  started  ]

 gpm                                                                                                                      [  started  ]

 consolekit                                                                                                               [  started  ]

 hald                                                                                                                     [  started  ]

 sshd                                                                                                                     [  started  ]

 nfs                                                                                                                      [  started  ]

 netmount                                                                                                                 [  started  ]

 xdm                                                                                                                      [  started  ]

 udev-postmount                                                                                                           [  started  ]

 local                                                                                                                    [  started  ]

Dynamic Runlevel: hotplugged

 net.eth0                                                                                                                 [  started  ]

Dynamic Runlevel: needed

 sysfs                                                                                                                    [  started  ]

 udev-mount                                                                                                               [  started  ]

 rpcbind                                                                                                                  [  started  ]

 rpc.statd                                                                                                                [  started  ]

 rpc.idmapd                                                                                                               [  started  ]

 xdm-setup                                                                                                                [  started  ]

Dynamic Runlevel: manual

```

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## Max Steel

Das Running-system upgraden?

Eigentlich müsste KDE-4.4.2 inzwischen laufen. (Hier gibts keine Probleme).

Allgemein ist es keine allzu gute Idee verschiedene Programmversionen eine Config nutzen zu lassen.

Kommt aber auf die Software drauf an.

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi Max Steel,

nix gemeinsame config (es sei denn du meinst home), sda1 und sda2 sind getrennte systeme mit eigenem bootloader via chainloader.

Hätte den Blödsinn besser nicht geschrieben, verwirrt nur und tut nix zur Sache.

Und KDE 4.4.2 läuft auf meinem x86_64 System auch prima! Nur was nutzt mir das alles?

Also bitte wieder auf das wesentliche konzentrieren, die dbus Fehlermeldung und wie ich dagegen vorgehe.

Dank Euch, Andy.

----------

## Max Steel

In dem Fall meine ich die home-partition.

Aber um das auszuprobiern kannst ja einfach mal auf dem kde-4.3 System einen testnutzer anlegen.

Ansonsten, steht in einer Log etwas verdächtiges drin?

Also /var/log/messages oder /var/log/Xorg.0.log

Oder sonst etwas?

PS:

Er frägt dich ja ob du qdbus starten kannst, irgendwie. Also mal qdbus(viewer) starten probiern.

----------

## Randy Andy

Kann leider erst Morgen weitermachen,

die Frau hat das Teil nun im Beschlag.

Melde mich dann mit mehr Details.

Andy.

----------

## Randy Andy

Hallöle,

hab es zwischenzeitlich mit einem neuen Testaccount ausprobiert, jedoch ohne Erfolg!

Hab ausserdem noch alle dbus und qdbus basierenden Paket remerged, hat auch nix gebracht.

Noch ein bisschen mit der xorg.conf rumgespielt - auch nix.

system und world auf dem aktuellen Stand von Gestern.

revdep-rebuild und lafilefixer --justfixit mehrfach - alles konsistent.

Mir fällt nicht mehr ein, habt ihr noch 'ne Idee?

Hier ein paar logs, die euch vielleicht mehr sagen als mir, denn auch wenn die nicht ganz Fehlerfrei sind, so sehe ich keinen direkten Zusammenhang zu dbus, eher zu evdev input Treibern und fbdv problemen. Aber bisher (bis xorg-server-1.7.6 und kde 4.3.5) lief es doch auch, bzw ne nach bootpartition immer noch?

Ah, was hat es denn damit auf sich?

```

qdbus --system

:1.0

 org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit

:1.1

:1.2

 org.freedesktop.Hal

:1.3

:1.4

:1.6

:1.7

org.freedesktop.DBus

mobile log # qdbus

Could not connect to D-Bus server: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ExecFailed: /usr/bin/dbus-launch terminated abnormally with the following error: Autolaunch error: X11 initialization failed.

```

Hm, aber warum gibt's einen Initialisierungsfehler beim Start von X11,m den graphischen KDM log-in screen hab ich jedenfalls.

Beim booten gibt dbus jedenfalls keine Fehler aus...

 :Crying or Very sad:  Andy.

Xorg.0.log

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/204968/

dmesg

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/204969/

messages

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/204971/

Dank Euch

----------

## Max Steel

Probier mal ob es funktioniert wenn du einzigst versuchst deine Treibermodule neuzubaun: emerge -a1 $(qlist -IC x11-drivers/)

Ansonsten... Bin ich relativ ratlos. Evtl musst du auch die kdelibs neubaun. Keine Ahnung, ist ein Schuss ins Blaue.

----------

## Randy Andy

Nee, Max Steel,

das hatte ich auch schon ausprobiert, bin schon kurz davor xorg-server mäßig mal downzugraden (ahh, ich liebe diese Wortschöpfungen  :Rolling Eyes:  )

Andererseits hatte ich das Problem zuvor ja auch schon, bevor es den xorg-server-1.8.0 im tree gab...

Wär klasse wenn's  noch ein paar alternative Ideen gäb,  schau'mer mal...

Natürlich trotzdem Dank

Gruß, Andy

----------

## Josef.95

Hi

schau mal ob dir evtl. https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6247634.html#6247634

weiterhilft

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi Josef,

der Link und somit die Tipps scheinen sich in erster Linie auf ein downgrade von dbus, oder geänderte übernahme der zugehörigen config dateien zu beziehen.

Hab's mal mit einem Downgrade von dbus versucht, und die geänderten configs übernommen.

Nach einem Neustart leider immer noch das gleiche, daher wieder upgegradet, und gleich nochmal gesynced und world upgegradet - wieder nichts.

Un nu?   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Josef.95

Hi Andy

Nur ein Verdacht:

Aus deiner X Log 

```
[    35.527] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

```

Hast du xorg-server evtl. mit den Use-Flags "udev" und "hal" gebaut?

wenn ja, dann baue xorg-server bitte ohne "hal" Unterstützung 

```
# echo "x11-base/xorg-server -hal udev" >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

Siehe auch: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/xorg-server-1.8-upgrade-guide.xml

----------

## Polynomial-C

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Hast du xorg-server evtl. mit den Use-Flags "udev" und "hal" gebaut?
> 
> wenn ja, dann baue xorg-server bitte ohne "hal" Unterstützung 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Das ist eigentlich nicht notwendig, da der xorg-server-1.8.0 ebuild udev den Vorzug gibt, wenn beide Flags aktiviert sind. Man bekommt zwar noch eine Warnung angezeigt beim emergen, aber das hal useflag hat keinerlei Einfluß, wenn das udev useflag ebenfalls gesetzt ist.

----------

## Josef.95

@Polynomial-C

Ah Ok, das war mir so nicht bewusst.

Danke

----------

## Randy Andy

>> Polynomial-C schrieb

```
Das ist eigentlich nicht notwendig, da der xorg-server-1.8.0 ebuild udev den Vorzug gibt, wenn beide Flags aktiviert sind. Man bekommt zwar noch eine Warnung angezeigt beim emergen, aber das hal useflag hat keinerlei Einfluß, wenn das udev useflag ebenfalls gesetzt ist.
```

Ja, so war auch mein Verständnis, aber davon abgesehen hab ich natürlich xorg-server -hal gebaut da ich es in  package.use aufgenommen hatte.

```

emerge -pv x11-base/xorg-server

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0  USE="ipv6 nptl udev xorg -dmx -doc -hal -kdrive -minimal -static-libs -tslib" 0 kB

```

Wenn sonst keine weiteren Vorschläge kommen, wer ich als nächstes mal das downgrade auf xorg-server-1.7.6 versuchen.

Ein bisschen Zeit habt ihr aber noch, werd bei dem schönen Wetter noch ein bisschen raus in den Garten gehen   :Wink: 

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## Randy Andy

...schönes Wetter wird ja häufig überbewertet.

Hab während ich draussen 'ne Regenrinne angebracht habe, mal den xorg-server auf Version 1.7.6 downgegradet und das übliche neu gebaut mit:

```

pump emerge -DuvaN x11-base/xorg-server && pump emerge -v $(qlist -IC x11-drivers)

```

Verdammt - ist doch tatsächlich immer noch das gleiche Problem !!! 

Was könnte das denn noch sein !?!

Mir fällt nix mehr ein, ich guck jetzt mal auf Bugzilla, und vergleiche mit der laufenden Zweitinstallation auf Unterschiede bzw. weitere möglich Ursachen....

----------

## Randy Andy

Ich glaub ich werd blond!

Was hab ich nicht in der Zwischenzeit alles neu gebaut,

alle hal pakete, x11-base/xorg-drivers downgrade zu 1.7 gemacht, weil das vorherige System damit noch läuft, alles ohne Erfolg.

Und dann fiel mir folgendes auf:

Das laufende ältere Zweitsystem verwendet sys-apps/dbus-1.3.0-r1, das aktuellere mit dem dbus Startfehler jedoch Version-1.2.24, weil wohl nachträglich Version {M}(~)1.3.0-r1 maskiert wurde! Haha...

Also, mal eben unmasked gesetzt, upgedated, und sieh da, es läuft!!!!!! Jippie

Da ham'se mich aber ganz schön ausgetrickst  :Wink:  Auf dem alten system hab ich den tree nicht mehr gesynced, und da war sie(1.3.0-r1) definitiv nicht maskiert, und meine package.mask ist dort auch leer!

Da soll mal einer drauf kommen! 

Naja, nun wisst ihr bescheid. Nu mach ich erst mal ein Backup, bevor ich mich wieder ans updaten begebe, dann läufts bestimmt auch mit xorg-server-1.8.0. 

Schau'mer mal, jedenfalls makiere ich den Fall als gelöst.

Dank an alle Helfer, bis zum nächsten mal....

Andy.

----------

## Josef.95

Gratuliere  :Wink: 

Es ist doch aber schon ne ganze zeit her das dbus-1.3.0-r1 hart maskiert wurde, auch ich hab hier das downgrade auf 

```
# eix -e dbus

[I] sys-apps/dbus

     Available versions:  1.2.3-r1 1.2.24 [M](~)1.3.0-r1 {X debug doc selinux test}

     Installed versions:  1.2.24(11:44:47 PM 04/04/2010)(X -debug -doc -selinux -test)

     Homepage:            http://dbus.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         A message bus system, a simple way for applications to talk to each other
```

gemacht, hier funkt aber nach wie vor alles problemlos..

(ist ein ~amd64 System)

Nungut, ich würde dem aber noch mal nachgehen...

```
$ emerge -pv =sys-apps/dbus-1.3.0-r1

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "=sys-apps/dbus-1.3.0-r1" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- sys-apps/dbus-1.3.0-r1 (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Steev Klimaszewski <steev@gentoo.org> (04 Apr 2010)

# Mask dbus-1.3.0 because it is the development version.

# Please use 1.2.24, if you think you need something from 1.3.0
```

Besonders die Config Files würde ich noch mal nachprüfen 

```
$ qlist dbus | grep /etc

/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc.d/30-dbus

/etc/init.d/dbus

/etc/dbus-1/session.d/.keep_sys-apps_dbus-0

/etc/dbus-1/system.conf

/etc/dbus-1/system.d/.keep_sys-apps_dbus-0

/etc/dbus-1/session.conf
```

Viel Erfolg

----------

## Randy Andy

Ja Josef,

mach ich wenn wieder ich wieder Zeit habe.

Hier auf meinem 64bit system  läuft's ja auch prima mit:

```

sys-apps/dbus

     Available versions:  1.2.3-r1 1.2.3-r1[2] 1.2.3-r2[7] (~)1.2.12[2] 1.2.24 [M](~)1.3.0[2] [M](~)1.3.0[5] [M](~)1.3.0-r1 [M](~)1.3.0-r1[2] [M]**9999[2] {X debug doc lib32 selinux test}

     Installed versions:  1.2.24(17:13:28 08.04.2010)(X -debug -doc -selinux -test)

     Homepage:            http://dbus.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         A message bus system, a simple way for applications to talk to each other

```

Vielleicht finde ich ja eine noch unbekannte regression...

Schönen Abend noch, Andy.

----------

## Polynomial-C

 *Randy Andy wrote:*   

> Und dann fiel mir folgendes auf:
> 
> Das laufende ältere Zweitsystem verwendet sys-apps/dbus-1.3.0-r1, das aktuellere mit dem dbus Startfehler jedoch Version-1.2.24, weil wohl nachträglich Version {M}(~)1.3.0-r1 maskiert wurde! Haha...
> 
> Also, mal eben unmasked gesetzt, upgedated, und sieh da, es läuft!!!!!! Jippie

 

Natürlich freut es mich, daß dein DBus Problem behoben zu sein scheint. Trotzdem möchte ich dir noch einmal nahe legen, daß =sys-apps/dbus-1.3* nicht ohne Grund maskiert wurde. Es handelt sich um den Entwicklungszweig und läuft nicht ganz so reibungslos, wie der momentan als stabil angesehene 1.2.x Zweig. Bei mir gab es zum Beispiel den umgekehrten Effekt wie bei dir. Nach dem Update auf dbus-1.3.0 konnte ich keinerlei kde-Programme mehr über eine ssh-Verbindung aufrufen. Es kam immer nur die lapidare Meldung, daß es ein dbus-Session Problem gäbe. Andere Programme konnten erst gar keine dbus-Session mehr finden, selbst nach Neukompilierung des betroffenen Pakets. 

Falls du also Zeit und Lust hast, empfehle ich dir, mal die Ursache zu suchen, warum deine KDE-Installation dbus-1.2* nicht mag und falls du fündig wirst und die Ursache beheben kannst, auf dbus-1.2.x umzustellen.

----------

